# Has anyone figured out what to do to make ready fore sale?



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

For, not fore. Fat finger.

If I was to sell on Ebay, can you without involving Tivo as long as it's de-linked reset.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

call tivo and ask


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

vurbano said:


> call tivo and ask


That could be the response to every question on this forum.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

of course, just factory reset this thing and say good bye..


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

md wass said:


> of course, just factory reset this thing and say good bye..


How? I can't find any factory reset. I signed out of all apps, maybe that's all I need to do.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

settings/device preferences/reset..


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

schatham said:


> That could be the response to every question on this forum.


Somehow I dont see a tivo CSR telling you how to root their device, remove thier software, use an OTG cable, telling you which ethernet devices work etc etc etc.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Did you just forget to contact TiVo before your 30 days were up?

Because between depreciation, eBay fees, and shipping, you're going to get $30 back, tops...and I pity the sucker who buys a used TS4K when they can get one for $50 with 30 days to return.

At this point, you should just keep it in case TiVo fixes it or we're able to put a custom /debloated / unlocked ROM on it.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

thats not a bad idea, or wait until the "regular" price goes up to 70 dollars, if that ever happens, and then dump it


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

rczrider said:


> Did you just forget to contact TiVo before your 30 days were up?
> 
> Because between depreciation, eBay fees, and shipping, you're going to get $30 back, tops...and I pity the sucker who buys a used TS4K when they can get one for $50 with 30 days to return.
> 
> At this point, you should just keep it in case TiVo fixes it or we're able to put a custom /debloated / unlocked ROM on it.


I already returned 2 and only received money for 1 return. I decided not to deal with them anymore and would rather just get rid of them and at least get something vs being lost in Tivo return h*ll. I'll take my chances on Ebay.

It reached the point where I even canceled my DVR out of principle of not refunding me. I want nothing more to do with Tivo.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

life it too short to get annoyed over 50 bucks..I agree, there are so many better choices out there for streamers right now, maybe down the road they will make this what many of us initially had hoped it would be..


----------

